# I need another surf rod!!!!



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place for this question, but I need another 11-12ft surf rod. Anybody out there willing to hook me up with a sweet deal? I sure would appreciate it. PM me if you have one to sale. Thanks


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought me a new 12 footer from walmart last month. Its a shakespear tidewater. It was 34.95 and I have used it twice. I like it. I also found one at bass pro for about the same amount.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Also at wal-mart there is that daiwa df 100a that is equiped with a 12-foot daiwa rod. I bought one bout a year ago and the rod sucked. Now it comes with a much better rod made by daiwa. You can't beat it for the price! It is only 49.95 at Blue Angel wal-mart. A whole combo, it's hard to find just a rod for that price! And it does not have some cheap piece of shi* plastic reel on it.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

bass pro shop, I bought a fifteen ft 3 piece for 34.99 I believe its there "house rod" I can hit the oriskany w/ it!!!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The ocean master surf rods from bass pro do get a lot of praise from some surf fishing forums about most bang for the buck.


----------

